# thinking ive had enough



## sharkettelaw (Aug 30, 2011)

unbelievably all my bettas are in breeding condition...a pair nearly spawned this morning and instead the female tore a piece of my black males fins off...its the last straw. im so angry with all this subjective failure after a month..all the males flare and show off but not a single one will build a nest...its driving me to the point where im considering just selling everything and get rid of them once and for all


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

Could have something to do with the time of the year??? Maybe set back and just watch them for a month or maybe even two. Let them heal and readjust themselves. I know they live in water in a heated tank with no fluctuations, but I bet they can tell if the weather is good or not. Just like I can feel the weather changes in my bones, I figure they can too. You have some beautiful fish. It would be a shame to get rid of them just because of a little failure. 

Why not set back and reconsider your options??

Have a blessed day


----------



## sharkettelaw (Aug 30, 2011)

ive done exactly that...i guess it is starting to get me down a little but this is something i love to do..and you're right about the fish part, ive waited six months from them and it'll be a shame to walk away. i heard that doing water changes before a storm will give them the need to spawn since a storm is attributed to breeding season? im not sure of that but im trying it and put some methylene blue in the tank to prevent fin rot to the males fins


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

Good to hear you've had a change of heart. I just hate to hear of someone giving up such a satisfying hobby, I know it can be maddening at times, but at least for me, it is very theraputic. Hope it works out for you.

have a blessed day


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

You only bought Bettas to breed?


----------



## sharkettelaw (Aug 30, 2011)

no. i love their individual personalities and colours but the breeding is obviously just something to do and enjoy as well


----------



## chipmunk1210 (Jul 3, 2012)

Breeding is not for everyone. I suggest you take a step back and just keep them for a while instead of constantly trying to breed them. You might find them to be really enjoyable that way and much less stressful.


----------

